# Easipetcare Vaccination Clinics



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Apologies for the double posting; I put this in cat chat too but would be particularly interested in breeders' experiences.

Has anyone used the above, particularly for kitten vaccinations? Though I have always in the past stuck with one vet I'm considering trying Easipetcare for kitten vaccinations as the saving, for me, is simply huge. They state on their web site that they use the "same brand and quality vaccines as other vets", vac's are administered by a vet and the usual full health check is given.

Having contacted their head office I'm told they are more than happy to vaccinate breeders' litters. My local clinic is within a Jollye's pet store as, I believe, are many of their clinics. If you've used them, what was the environment like? (I imagine they have use of a secure room within the store?) and how did you find their service, generally, re the vet, vaccine used, etc?

Many thanks.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like a chain, so experiences might vary with which one in the chain and maybe with which vet happens to be in. Suggest you visit your local one and see what you think.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

We don't have easipetcare here but there's a chain (technically a place which sells flowers/garden stuff/ pet food which also has a vet practice) similiar to that in NL. The savings are huge (20 euro per vaccination over 63 euro each at my normal vet's) but I'm afraid kitten buyers will have a lower opinion of me as a breeder. Will decide this later.

I am bringing my adult cat for a booster there next month and that will help me see if it's any different from a normal vet. Perhaps you could try that out with one of your adults as well (if their boosters are due)?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, they are a chain. Looks to be that they have some ordinary veterinary practices around the country but a number of these vaccination clinics, most of which seem to be based in Jollye's pet stores. I agree, the standard of care/service is likely going to differ from clinic to clinic and different vets.. but I'd just a like a general impression really. Don't particularly fancy it if it's a bit of a free for all and not in a nice, secure, hygienic area.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

pipje said:


> but I'm afraid kitten buyers will have a lower opinion of me as a breeder(if their boosters are due)?


I thought about that too but decided it would be a rather snobbish attitude to take  After all, vaccinations are vaccinations.. and if it's a good reliable brand and a full health check (not just a cursory look over) is given by a qualified vet and done in a proper environment... then I'm happy.

Good idea with taking an adult for a booster beforehand. Slight problem is I am without a car at the moment and their clinics are one specific day per week only.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We use easipetcare for our kittens vaccinations, I guess every practice is different but we find ours very nice, the staff are very friendly and very helpful, although the veterinary surgeons soon change, you just get used to one and they leave so you have to get used to another...but the new ones are usually just as nice.They do spend time with each individual too, we have spent an hour at a time previously when we have gone for the non appointments time,especially when Mia had cancer.
Ours is fairly new so everything is very modern and clean looking.
They have just started an appointment system throughout the day with non appointments evening and weekend, we find this works much better. 
I don't see any point in spending loads more money per kitten for vaccinations, I feel that extra money can go towards other things maybe for their kitten packs, food, toys whilst in our care, veterinary treatment they may need, etc.
I don't think anyone buying our kittens would think bad of us for vaccinating cheaper with easipetcare, they are just pleased they are fully vaccinated, wormed, chipped and look forward to their beautiful healthy kitten joining them, lots of photos, a nice kitten pack and all necessary paperwork.
Give them a go and see what you think...what is the point in lining a more expensive vets pockets when you can have it in your own and still have the same service.
We also use them for spaying too, when Mia had her spay midline they charged £37, another vet asked for an extra £100 for a midline.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

sharonbee said:


> We use easipetcare for our kittens vaccinations, I guess every practice is different but we find ours very nice, the staff are very friendly and very helpful, although the veterinary surgeons soon change, you just get used to one and they leave so you have to get used to another...but the new ones are usually just as nice.They do spend time with each individual too, we have spent an hour at a time previously when we have gone for the non appointments time,especially when Mia had cancer.
> Ours is fairly new so everything is very modern and clean looking.
> They have just started an appointment system throughout the day with non appointments evening and weekend, we find this works much better.
> I don't see any point in spending loads more money per kitten for vaccinations, I feel that extra money can go towards other things maybe for their kitten packs, food, toys whilst in our care, veterinary treatment they may need, etc.
> ...


Thanks, that's very helpful  Though do you use one of their actual surgeries or one of the vaccination clinics within a store, etc? I really wouldn't be bothering if it were a case of penny pinching or just to save five pounds here and there... but the difference in cost is phenomenal, particularly with a larger litter. I couldn't agree more re why pay an awful lot more for what is, on the face of it, the exact same thing. I'd rather spend the difference, as you said, on buying what I consider more 'luxury' cat related items that, most often, I have to think twice about.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful  Though do you use one of their actual surgeries or one of the vaccination clinics within a store, etc? I really wouldn't be bothering if it were a case of penny pinching or just to save five pounds here and there... but the difference in cost is phenomenal, particularly with a larger litter. I couldn't agree more re why pay an awful lot more for what is, on the face of it, the exact same thing. I'd rather spend the difference, as you said, on buying what I consider more 'luxury' cat related items that, most often, I have to think twice about.


Pleased you found it helpful, I use a clinic inside Just For pets. I find this an added bonus as you can have a wander around the petshop whilst waiting if you take a friend along to sit with your kittens.The vets have occasionally given out 10 percent vouchers to spend in the pet store too which is good, we recently bought the kittens a nice climber using the savings from the vaccinations and the voucher, when you have the kittens vaccinated they also give a 10 percent off voucher per kitten for neutering too to put with your kitten packs or to use for your own cat if needed.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks gskinner for this thread, I am also considering options as I have a easipetcare near me which charges half per course of vaccinations compared to my usual vet - the only thing that puts me off is that my vets is a small practice and I always see the same vet and trust him completely - but £150 saving on a litter of 6 is not to be sniffed at - I think I will go and have a look


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

sharonbee said:


> Pleased you found it helpful, I use a clinic inside Just For pets. I find this an added bonus as you can have a wander around the petshop whilst waiting if you take a friend along to sit with your kittens.The vets have occasionally given out 10 percent vouchers to spend in the pet store too which is good, we recently bought the kittens a nice climber using the savings from the vaccinations and the voucher, when you have the kittens vaccinated they also give a 10 percent off voucher per kitten for neutering too to put with your kitten packs or to use for your own cat if needed.


Well, that all sounds pretty good to me  I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

wicket said:


> Thanks gskinner for this thread, I am also considering options as I have a easipetcare near me which charges half per course of vaccinations compared to my usual vet - the only thing that puts me off is that my vets is a small practice and I always see the same vet and trust him completely - but £150 saving on a litter of 6 is not to be sniffed at. I think I may go and have a look. And thanks to catslove844 I have just found an early neuter vet near me who will do girls for £40 !


I know exactly what you mean. I really like my own vet; he's a small independent, does all his own out of hours work and has vowed to always do so. His charges are also very reasonable which includes, I must be honest, his charges for vaccination - at least by comparison to many vet practices. However, they are still virtually double Easipetcare's vac charges. I'm unsure whether to come clean, tell him, and ask if he can match their vac price. I'm a little uneasy about it as I know I'm wanting the best of both worlds and if he gets the huff about it then I can certainly see his point of view.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just had a nosey - for boosters they are only £2 cheaper than my vet.... For kitten courses they are cheaper but my vet only charges £34 a kitten course which I consider bargainous and when I consider the extra 'free' support I get from my vet I'll stick with them. If I were paying £50/£60 a course like some I know I would use Easipetcare


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm unsure whether to come clean, tell him, and ask if he can match their vac price. I'm a little uneasy about it as I know I'm wanting the best of both worlds and if he gets the huff about it then I can certainly see his point of view.


As the first time your kittens see a vet it's for vacs then they aren't registered with anyone so your own vet can't exactly get upset. It isn't as if you are taking animals primarily registered with him elsewhere.

I take it Jollye's have cleaned their act up in the last few years and no longer sell kittens. I wouldn't have taken my kittens anywhere near one of their shops last time I heard mention of them but this was about five or six years ago so maybe they've changed.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> As the first time your kittens see a vet it's for vacs then they aren't registered with anyone so your own vet can't exactly get upset. It isn't as if you are taking animals primarily registered with him elsewhere.
> 
> I take it Jollye's have cleaned their act up in the last few years and no longer sell kittens. I wouldn't have taken my kittens anywhere near one of their shops last time I heard mention of them but this was about five or six years ago so maybe they've changed.


That's a very good point 

Must say, I'd completely forgotten about that aspect - whether they still sell pups & kittens. Last time I was in a Jollye's was more than 20 years ago. It was a grotty old barn type building that most people went to for cheap animal feed sold out of big sacks. Looking at their web sites they've obviously changed their image over the years and, I hope, their policy on what type of pets they sell.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

£50? Mine cost me £90! With discount! Can't find anywhere else that uses Purevax though.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

carly87 said:


> £50? Mine cost me £90! With discount! Can't find anywhere else that uses Purevax though.


Good grief, carly, £90. That's just about the most expensive I've heard.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> they've obviously changed their image over the years and, I hope, their policy on what type of pets they sell


Around six years ago one branch was selling 'pedigree' kittens which they were somehow acquiring by the litter. Their prices were around 30%-50% above breeder prices. Back then they were sent out with vouchers for vaccination.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know. Those vac charges are extortionate, but as I say, my only choice if I want Purevax.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Is Purevax better? (out of curiosity)


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Carly I pay £17 a booster and £34 a kitten course after breeder discount and my vet only stocks Purevax now the RCP FELV and RCP and RC varieties (the P is now only required every 3 years after the 1 year booster). They used to get in the RCP FELV special for me when they stocked RCP CH FELV as standard.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Purevax includes a recombinant FeLV vaccine which doesn't therefore require an adjuvant. It was the adjuvant which was implicated in vaccine site sarcomas which is why the Purevax has been hailed as a wonder breakthrough. Unfortunately, although the cat flu components are attenuated (weakened live) the calicivirus part of the cocktail is an inactivated (killed) vaccine and there is therefore still an adjuvant included in the cocktail. I still stick to all live vaccine and no adjuvant.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I pay £36 for a kitten course of vacs (that includes 10% breeder discount). Carly you need to change your vets.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I need to change for vacs, Spid, but she does me a very, very reasonable deal with everything else. Soupie, are you close enough for me to consider using your vet? That's one heck of a saving for me, so I wouldn't mind the drive!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I use Vets4pets which is also a chain but they have their own premises. Vacs are £35 excl leukaemia but with a discount when vaccinating 5 or more. They use Purevax in my practice.
I would definitely consider Easipetcare if there was one close enough to me, nearest is 35 min drive and the thought of waiting with no appointment also puts me off


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lisac27 said:


> I would definitely consider Easipetcare if there was one close enough to me, nearest is 35 min drive and the thought of waiting with no appointment also puts me off


Ours have stared an appointment system weekdays, open hours after 6pm and weekends.


----------



## sylvannia (Nov 1, 2013)

I used Easipetcare for three kittens, I had not had a litter for nearly 2 years. The kittens were examined by 3 different vets and I feel now that they were trainee as big lumps were left on the neck of kittens and also they had a thorough examination, I was told one I thought was a girl was in fact a boy and I sold him as a pet as he had one testicle not then descended and highlighted he was to be neutered at 6 months of prior to the new owner. The other two kittens were sold as potential queens and then a month later the owner came back to me saying they were males!! I informed Easipetcare of this, initially they seemed helpful then distanced themself saying it was between me and the purchaser. As a professional vet we rely on them to give final confirmation of sex. I feel they have let me down badly. I have bred kittens for 22 years and now retired through very ill health and never once has this occurred before. I have proof through registration at GCCF they are the same kittens. Initially I felt they were giving good customer care as they said they would deal with it and I would have recommended them to friends who I have made over the years, now I feel that they are just washing their hands of it and expecting me to pay for their error of judgement and have gone back on their verbal confirmation they would deal with it. So now I would not recommend them as it is difficult to sex kittens when very young accurately but I have always managed it ok in the past yet now with my first visit to this vet service they have got it so badly wrong and given me a great deal of stress.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sylvannia said:


> I used Easipetcare for three kittens, I had not had a litter for nearly 2 years. The kittens were examined by 3 different vets and I feel now that they were trainee as big lumps were left on the neck of kittens and also they had a thorough examination, I was told one I thought was a girl was in fact a boy and I sold him as a pet as he had one testicle not then descended and highlighted he was to be neutered at 6 months of prior to the new owner. The other two kittens were sold as potential queens and then a month later the owner came back to me saying they were males!! I informed Easipetcare of this, initially they seemed helpful then distanced themself saying it was between me and the purchaser. As a professional vet we rely on them to give final confirmation of sex. I feel they have let me down badly. I have bred kittens for 22 years and now retired through very ill health and never once has this occurred before. I have proof through registration at GCCF they are the same kittens. Initially I felt they were giving good customer care as they said they would deal with it and I would have recommended them to friends who I have made over the years, now I feel that they are just washing their hands of it and expecting me to pay for their error of judgement and have gone back on their verbal confirmation they would deal with it. So now I would not recommend them as it is difficult to sex kittens when very young accurately but I have always managed it ok in the past yet now with my first visit to this vet service they have got it so badly wrong and given me a great deal of stress.


To be fair as a breeder of 22 years i wouldnt think you would need a vets opinion on sexing.I know i never have.

Id never rely on a vet to sex kittens after all they arnt breeders and you would be lucky if they could even name the breed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

D, i use vets4pets i pay £30 per kitten and that is for both sets of vacc's and includes FELV.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I paid £33 at my local vets for the kittens including FELV , just been for boosters £60 for the my three adults ... Think they undercharge me tho


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I paid £33 at my local vets for the kittens including FELV , just been for boosters £60 for the my three adults ... Think they undercharge me tho


is that for both 9 week and 12 weeks a total of£33?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> is that for both 9 week and 12 weeks a total of£33?


Yeah, price included both vac. Bill was 190 including some wormers and something else. Didnt think it was too bad


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

We use Easipetcare all the time for our rescue cats. I have regularly been to the surgery in Burton and have also used the vaccination clinics in Long Eaton and Chesterfield.

The main problem is the wait, especially at the Long Eaton one we can be waiting for hours sometimes and the vet is soooo slow although to be fair the reason is because he spends quite a lot of time with each cat so i guess you could argue he is being thorough. Another issue is that if you needed treatment for something else which is picked up during the health check they do not have the equipment or supplies for dealing with it there and you would need to make another appointment and pay an extra consultation fee. 

A full health check is done, they take their weight, check their teeth, heart rate, etc. They clean the surface down between every animal so had no issues with hygiene but wasn't happy with the Long Eaton one as it wasn't very secure (it was in the stock room with panels put around but would be easy enough for a cat to climb) but there is only so much they can do in the environment they are working in so would advise you to visit your local one first and that way you will be able to check it out and see if it is up to what you are expecting from a vaccination clinic.


----------

